# mp3 music, email and iPad



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

A singer/songwriter friend sent me an mp3 of one of her songs via email. I can tap it and it will play.  Can I download it directly to my music/iTunes on the iPad or is that an case where I have to download it to my computer/iTunes and sync it?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Also, I should have said that I have the option to open in it GoodReader but I have no idea what to do with it after that.  Many thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As far as  I know, you have to download it to the computer/iTunes and sync it, which seems stupid.  If Apple doesn't have an option now to do this, they should do it in the upgrade.

Betsy


----------

